# Excel: Zufall Einfügen



## Ich_halt224 (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich würde gerne wissen, mit welcher Formel das möglich ist, was ich euch jetzt schnell erkläre.

Ich habe eine Datei, Register "Tabelle 1" ist noch leer, in Register "Tabelle 2" habe ich mehrere Datensätze.

Nun möchte ich gerne, dass in Register "Tabelle 1" Daten von "Tabelle 2" stehen, und zwar sollen die zufällig eingefügt werden.

Weiß jemand, wie das geht?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juni 2006)

Hai,

du könntest über folgende Formel =GANZZAHL(ZUFALLSZAHL()*100) dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 100 erzeugen.
Dann mit einem Sverweis =+SVERWEIS(C24;Tabelle2!A1:B100;2;FALSCH) auf die Daten von Tabelle 2 zugreifen. 
Voraussetzung in Tabelle 2 sind in Spalte die Daten von 1 bis 100 durchnummeriert.

Ciao Stefan


----------

